
A friend created a game called “Far Star”, what do you think? Here's a 3m video - fagnerbrack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKIridYvYT8
======
anigbrowl
Looks fun. Seems like your friend has a sense of humor, and mixing very
different area in the game (stargates from desert to business district) offers
opportunity for light comedy as well as interesting game mechanics - items to
be brought from one area to another, or character powers that work better or
worse in different areas. I was amused by the 'blues brothers' characters.
Silly visual jokes are part of what makes a game enjoyable rather than
mechanical. Perhaps the game can feature jokey versions of cliche characters
and explore the cliches in unexpected ways. Good luck.

